# Baroda and Rajkot - Gujarat, India



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Seems like Gujarat might be one of India's more urbanized states...


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

sikal said:


> Seems like Gujarat might be one of India's more urbanized states...


Probably true along w. Punjab, Haryana, Goa and some of the hill states


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Baroda, Gujarat, India*

pics from Picasa and Panoramia - all thnks to the photographers

Highway connecting Baroda










A touch of green!










Historic Buildings


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

More recent buildings


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Rajkot: Malls and Office Buildings*

All pics from Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Residential Rajkot*


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Baroda (Vadodara), Gujarat, India*

Images from Panoramio - all credit to the photographers


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

Chitrakaar, your threads are amazing! do you take these pics by yourself traveling all over india?


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Indusriver said:


> Chitrakaar, your threads are amazing! do you take these pics by yourself traveling all over india?


Indusriver - thnks for the compliment - but these pics are not mine. I have taken these mostly from Panoramio (and the most I have done is edited them a bit and used Photoshop to improve the quality of the scans in some cases).

I have actually traveled all over India and I have my own slide collection - but it is mostly of historic monuments. Since my camera eye is no longer as sharp, I have stopped taking my own pics now. But I do enjoy collecting and sharing good pics (as you can see!!!)


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

India is incredible! please keep the pictures coming. Love how fast it is changing.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Juancito thnks!!! I will keep adding more pics.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Baroda (Vadodara)*

All of today's pics by *Sin Che*


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice photo updates from India :cheers:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Historic Baroda*

Christos thnks!!!

Some pictures of the Lakshmi Vilas Palace in Baroda by *Ernesto Lazo*


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Diu, Coastal Gujarat (South of Rajkot)*

Diu (pop. about 25,000) is a historic town on the coast of Gujarat south of Rajkot.

Although much of the old fort settlement is now in ruins, some of the old still survives, and some has been restored. Some colorful newer buildings can also be seen.

This first pic by K V Gautami









The next 7 pics by Jean Paul Callebaut


----------

